# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τι ράτσα είναι;

## Giwrgosvl

Καλημέρα παιδιά αποφασίσαμε με την γυναίκα μου να αγοράσουμε ένα καναρίνι ως κατοικίδιο μιας και είχαμε και οι δύο όταν ήμασταν παιδια. 
Έτσι την προηγούμενη  εβδομάδα αγορασαμε τον κύριο της φωτογραφιας.
Τον έχουμε σε ένα κλουβι μεγαλύτερο από αυτό που μας πρότειναν στο πετ σοπ. του πήραμε τρωφη για καναρίνια χύμα κόκκινη βιταμίνη και από αυτά τα στικ με τα φρούτα και τους σπόρους που τα κρέμας από την κορφή του κλουβιου.
Και του δίνουμε και κανένα φρουτακι που και που.
Επίσης του έχουμε βάλει και ένα σουπιοκοκαλο.
Ελπίζω να μη χρειάζεται τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλημέρα και καλως μας ήρθες στο forum...αν θες μπορείς να μας πεις 2 λογια για σένα εδώ.
Όσως αφορά το καναρίνι σου μήπως έχει κάποιο δαχτυλίδι?Βάλε και αλλες φωτό αν θες γιατί ειναι πολλά καναρίνια που μοιάζουν μεταξύ αλλα υπάγονται σε αλλες ράτσες,εμενα μου μοιάζει για μαυροκκόκινο έντονο(?) αλλα σίγουρα θα σ πουν τα παιδιά που ασχολούνται με τα καναρίνια χρώματος.
Επίσης,μιας και και μπήκατε στο "λούκι" στο site θα βρεις πληθώρα στοιχείων για τα καναρίνια,την διατροφή τους κ οτι μπορείς να φανταστείς.Προσωπικά απο αυτα π αγόρασες +1 για το κλουβί και το σουπιοκόκκαλο,ολα τα αλλα βιταμίνες(!),στικ κτλ μονο κακό κάνουν στο καναρίνι σου.Οπως σου είπα αν το αγαπάς και θέλεις το καλύτερο μπες και διάβασε υπάρχουν άπειρες πληροφορίες.

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλημέρα Γιώργο! Να σου ζήσει και να χαίρεσαι τον νέο σου φίλο!!!  :Happy: 
Είναι πανέμορφο και πραγματικά του αξίζουν τα καλύτερα. Αρχικά, όπως είπε και ο Γιούρκας πρέπει να αφαιρεθούν οι λεγόμενες βιταμίνες καθώς και τα στικ. Μόνο κακό προκαλούν στα πουλιά μας. Αν θέλεις να ενισχύσεις τη διατροφή του καναρινιού σου, προτίμησε να παρέχεις μία σπιτική αυγοτροφή αντί των έτοιμων του εμπορίου. Υπάρχουν πολλές συνταγές στο φόρουμ. Επίσης, δίνε καθημερινά επιτρεπόμενα χορταρικά και λαχανικά (ισχύει και για τα καναρίνια) κυρίως, και πιο σπάνια και φρούτα αν τα τρώει. Αρχικά αν μπορείς πιο αραιά και κάθε βδομάδα αύξανε την συχνότητα σε καθημερινή βάση ή με διακοπές της μίας μέρας. Είναι η εποχή ακόμη της γλιστρίδας η οποία πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε κάθε κλουβί και στην ... σαλάτα μας (αν και εγώ δεν τρώω τέλος πάντων  :: ).

Προτίμησε επίσης να κατασκευάσεις ξύλινες πατήθρες για το καναρινάκι σου από ασφαλή ξύλα. Έτσι ετοίμασα και εγώ τις δικές μου.

Και εμένα μου θυμίζει μαυροκόκκινο αν και δεν το έχω με τις ράτσες και τα... χαρακτηριστικά τους!!! Ό,τι και να είναι, είναι πανέμορφος!!!

----------


## Giwrgosvl

Το δαχτυλίδι στο πόδι του γράφει E16 E00 V181
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι ή βιταμίνη που του δίνουμε και ή τροφή του και όλο το κλουβι και φαίνεται και αυτό το στικ με τα φρούτα και βαλαμε και μισή τζιτζολα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραία!! Αυτή τη "βιταμίνη" την πετάς επί τόπου... το στικ άσε να το φάει αλλά δεν θα ξανά πάρεις! Στο λέω απλά για να μην το πετάξεις τώρα που το αγόρασες! Επίσης αφαιρείς την κούνια, δεν προσφέρει τίποτα άλλο από το να καταναλώνει χώρο στον οποίο το καναρίνι θα κινούταν πιο άνετα και θα μπορούσε να ανοίξει έστω και λίγο τα φτερά του.
Για την τροφή αυτή δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλή, αν και δε νομίζω γιατί μπορώ να δω τόσο αυτά τα μπισκοτάκια όσο και πάρα πολύ ρούπσεν. Τα παιδιά θα σου προτείνουν σίγουρα μία καλή όταν δουν το θέμα. Επίσης, μη βάζεις τόση πολύ τροφή για να μην τρώει επιλεκτικά. Δίνε την ημερήσια ποσότητα που καταναλώνει ώστε να τρώει όλους τους σπόρους. 

Τα υπόλοιπα όπως τα είπαμε στο post #3!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Γιούρκας

Διαβάζεις εδώ  και αν βρίσκεις κατι δύσκολο μας λές!Πολύ ωραία πουλάκι να το χαίρεσαι

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο καλως ηρθες στην παρεα !

σε ολα αυτα που σου ειπανε τα παιδια , να προσθεσω και αυτο  *Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος*για το στρογγυλο μαυρο σπορακι


Βλεπεις να το τρωει ή το πετα κατω;

----------


## wild15

Καλως μας ηρθες!!!Να το χαιρεσαι πολυ ομορφο!!!!

----------


## xXx

Το πουλί είναι black red

----------


## Giwrgosvl

Καλησπέρα παιδιά έχω ακολουθήσει τις συμβουλές σας έχω φτιάξει κλαδάκια με ξύλο από φτελιά και του βάζουμε και φρούτα και γλιστριδα και θα του φτιάξουμε και αυγοτροφη.
Έχω μία ερώτηση μπορούμε να πάρουμε μία καναρα να την έχουμε σε άλλο κλουβι και να προσπαθήσουμε να τα ζευγαρωσουμε τον Φλεβαρη - Μαρτη;

----------


## jk21

και φυσικα μπορεις  , αρκει να τον ζευγαρωσεις με καποιο πουλακι να του ταιριαζει απο θεμα ρατσας , γιατι ειναι κριμα να χαλασεις το << αιμα >> . Aν δεν βρεις , παρε τοτε και κατι αλλο (θα ελεγα ομως σιγουρα με κοκκινο παραγοντα ) για να χαρει και αυτο το βασικο ενστικτο  .Αρκει πρωτα να εχεις οργανωσει στο μυαλο σου την εκταση της εκτροφης σου στο μελλον και το που θα δινεις τα πουλακια που δεν ειναι εφικτο να κρατησεις

----------


## Giwrgosvl

Καλησπερα παιδιά προχθες αγοράσαμε και μία καναρα και μία γεννηστρα στη μία πλευρά και τον φλεβαρη θα της συστησουμε 
Τον άντρα μας. Την πήραμε από τον ίδιο εκτροφεα και είναι ίδιας ράτσας.
Οι πατηθρες έχουν αλλαχτεί με ξύλινες από ελιά που εφτιαξα εγω. 
Αυγοτρωφη δεν έχουμε καταφέρει να φτιάξουμε δική μας αλλά έχουμε πάρει μία του εμποριου είναι στις φώτο παρακάτω.
Το αγόρι μας μας τρελάνει πλέον με το κελαιδεμα του έχει αρκετή όρεξη για φαι και αυγοτρωφη και του βάζουμε και αυγό που και που.
Ορίστε μερικές φώτο:

----------


## Giwrgosvl

Διάβασα ότι θέλουν να κάνουν μπάνιο μία με δύο φορές την εβδομάδα τωρα που είναι χειμώνας και το καλλοκαιρι σχεδόν κάθε μερα.
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αρρωστησουν τώρα που έχει σχετικά ψυχρά;
Και άλλη μία ερώτηση οταν με το καλό αρχίσουμε την αναπαραγωγή δαχτυλίδια από που μπορώ να προμηθευτω και πόσα χρειάζομαι;
Για τις φιλίες τα υλικά και τα λοιπά της αναπαραγωγικής διαδικασίας τα έχω διαβάσει αλλά διαβάζω και γενικά διάφορα ποστ με το θέμα.

----------


## mitsman

Ολα πολυ καλά Γιώργο μια χαρα τα πάτε! θελω να σου επιστήσω τη προσοχη στην δατροφη! πολλες φορες θέλοντας να κάνουμε ΟΤΙ καλυτερο για τα πουλακια μας κάνουμε υπερβολες!
Η αυγοτροφη που αγόρασες για εμένα ειναι μια απο τις καλυτερες του εμπορίου! απλα θελω να σε ενημερώσω για την κόκκινη αυγοτροφη, η οποια έχει χρωστική μέσα και βάφει τα πουλακια κοκκινα (εφοσον έχουν τα γονιδια για να γινει αυτο). τα πουλια βαφονται μονο την περίοδο της πτερόρροιας δηλαδη οτα πέφτουν τα φτερα και βγαζουν καινουρια, πλεον η χρωστικη δεν τα βάφει παραπάνω και το μονο που κάνει είναι να επιβαρύνει το συκώτι!
Επισης αν δινεις πολλες φορες αυγοτροφη και αυγο τα πουλακια θα γίνουν τετραπαχα και θα σταματήσουν να κελαηδανε και στο ζευγαρωμα δεν θα έχεις τα απαραιτητα αποτελέσματα... μια φορα την εβδομαδα αυγουλακι και μια φορα την εβδομαδα ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου αυγοτροφη ειναι ΥΠΕΡαρκετα!

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο οταν δεν υπαρχουν ρευματα αερα , δεν εχεις θεμα με το μπανιο .Ειδικα αν εχει ηλιο μπορεις να τους βαζεις 

Δαχτυλιδια υπαρχουν ανοικτου και κλειστου τυπου .Τα πρωτα τα βρισκεις σε πετ σοπ και τα βαζεις οποτε θες στα πουλακια , απλα για να τα ξεχωριζεις ειτε στο φυλο τους ειτε απο ποιο ζευγαρι προερχονται .Αν θες ομως να εχουν το χρωμα της χρονιας που γεννηθηκανε ειτε συμμετεχεις οργανωμενος σε καποιο συλλογο , οποτε στα προμηθευει εκεινος , ειτε καποια πετσοπ εχουν κλειστα δαχτυλιδια τα λεγομενα μηδενικα ( δεν ειναι συλλογου , γραφουν 00 και συνηθως  ενα αυξοντα αριθμο για καθε πουλακι που βαζεις )

*Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά*

Περι διατροφης , αφου επιλεγεις και δινεις ετοιμη , ισχυουν οσα ηδη σου εχει πει ο Δημητρης , με την διευκρινιση του ποστ 23 εδω 


*Το βάψιμο των καναρινιών χρώματος*

 περι αποθηκευσης χρωστικων στη διαρκεια του ετους σε λιπωδεις ιστους και στο συκωτι των πουλιων , για χρηση κατα την δημιουργια των νεων φτερων .Που φυσικα δεν αλλαζει την παροτρυνση του να μην υπερβαλλεις στη χρηση της αυγοτροφης !

----------

